# When to add another box?



## gww (Feb 14, 2015)

opto
I am new so take this with a grain of salt. If you have lang type frames you can run it like a lang. My guess is when 80% of the first one is drawn out and if you put it on top or bottom, move one of the finnished frames up or down for a guide and a ladder. Then do it again when it is 80% drawn.

I have just top bars and no windows and just added two boxes to start. My reasoning was that it was already warm enough that the extra space would not hurt as much as at other times of the year and Though the swarm I put in it was pretty small, heat goes up. They say matching the space to the bees is best for getting them to go at max speed. Time will tell if I am dumb or smart but I bet it works out. You are working with about the size of a five frame nuc and so when the brood starts hatching, they could get crowded pretty fast and you may have to be a little more agressive then waiting till the 80% drawn comb but that is probly close.
Good luck
gww


----------



## Opto55 (Apr 29, 2017)

Makes sense. This is a great learning experience. Thank you.


----------



## grantsbees (May 9, 2016)

This is my second year with Warres. You can leave all your boxes for the season on as long as they started in the top box. Heat loss is not an issue because the heat is concentrated on the upper box where the first brood nest is.


----------



## Treebeard (May 1, 2017)

I am kinda wondering the same thing but with a twist: i added the third box on each hive because they were both bearding even on cold nights which i took to mean they were running out of room. My "A" hive was packed and even my "B" hive was full except for two bars on the bottom. Since adding room the bearding hs only been on hot afternoons again, but I am out of empty boxes and I am wondering whether i should be planning on 4th boxes for the hives because its been a great year for nectar: cool and raining raining every couple weeks and there are still tons of flowers even as the blackberry fruit has set on the vines. Both hives are Carnolian stock and they are crazy busy all day every day.


----------



## Jlockhart29 (Apr 29, 2016)

Treebeard said:


> I am kinda wondering the same thing but with a twist: i added the third box on each hive because they were both bearding even on cold nights which i took to mean they were running out of room. My "A" hive was packed and even my "B" hive was full except for two bars on the bottom. Since adding room the bearding hs only been on hot afternoons again, but I am out of empty boxes and I am wondering whether i should be planning on 4th boxes for the hives because its been a great year for nectar: cool and raining raining every couple weeks and there are still tons of flowers even as the blackberry fruit has set on the vines. Both hives are Carnolian stock and they are crazy busy all day every day.


I started 2 packages this year. I build my own boxes and frames but like you the weather has been great. One hive is all ready on its 4th box and the other it's 3ed but that hives boxes are deeper than standard Warre so the cubic space is about the same. I would have an extra box ready at all times. Since it's so hot now and not worried about chilling brood when that bottom box is close to 3/4 full I pull a frame out of the center, slap it in the center of an empty box with frames, take an empty frame and move it where I pulled the full frame, then stick the empty box with one full frame on the bottom. I feel pretty sure they should have enough room now for the rest of the year as durth has to hit soon.


----------



## Treebeard (May 1, 2017)

Jlockhart29 said:


> I started 2 packages this year. I build my own boxes and frames but like you the weather has been great. One hive is all ready on its 4th box and the other it's 3ed but that hives boxes are deeper than standard Warre so the cubic space is about the same. I would have an extra box ready at all times. Since it's so hot now and not worried about chilling brood when that bottom box is close to 3/4 full I pull a frame out of the center, slap it in the center of an empty box with frames, take an empty frame and move it where I pulled the full frame, then stick the empty box with one full frame on the bottom. I feel pretty sure they should have enough room now for the rest of the year as durth has to hit soon.


I am considering buying a whole hive and a queen and doing a split with the top boxes of my two hives. Not something i have done before but the idea of not having to buy a package of bees sounds good (course thats assuming i dot mess up and kill them all) it also means forgoing a harvest this year and I have kids, and they love honey. Maybe next year when i can split two hives and harvest a third (my goal is to add one hive a year until i have six, or until i hit thecapacity of my land whichever comes first.


----------



## Opto55 (Apr 29, 2017)

Thank you guys. I just do not want to add another super too early. My bees are bearding too. I think that means they are measuring to build new comb?


----------

